# Help, Exo Terra Setup.



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay,
i want to get a frog maybe a small lizard.
i'm planning on gettin a 30cmx30cmx45cm Exo terra viv.
Whats the best species? i want a nice looking display animal.
thanks.

oh, and not REALLY pricey,
thanks!


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*treefrogs*

treefrogs are very cool and they are fine in this size set-up.

american green treefrogs are cheep and look quite nice hear is a pic of a few of mine:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

pacman or fbts or as above wtf


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

sean k said:


> treefrogs are very cool and they are fine in this size set-up.
> 
> american green treefrogs are cheep and look quite nice hear is a pic of a few of mine:


 Thanks for reply, 
they look cool!
anybody know what Red Eyed Tree frogs are like?
They look amazing!
still considering lots more!


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*red eyes*

red eyes are really cool, they have amazing colours but they can sometimes be quite expencive depending where you get them from.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*salamanders*

you could allways get salamanders they are really nice.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

would recommend you spend your money on proper vivs for the animals you have crammed into the one at the moment first!!


then look into some good beginner species of amphib. have a hunt around this section there are some lovely examples of vivs but dont jush rush ahead and get the ones that you think will make you look 'coolest'.... many require very specialised care and are not as tolerant as a bosc or a beardie or leos...


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> would recommend you spend your money on proper vivs for the animals you have crammed into the one at the moment first!!
> 
> 
> then look into some good beginner species of amphib. have a hunt around this section there are some lovely examples of vivs but dont jush rush ahead and get the ones that you think will make you look 'coolest'.... many require very specialised care and are not as tolerant as a bosc or a beardie or leos...


whatt do you mean proper vivs for the animals crammed into the one at the moment?
My boas in a 4x2x2
the 6ft is partitioned in 2
4x2x2 for baby bosc
and 2x2x2 for 1 leo.
and then my 2yr old iggy is in a 6'x4'x2'8"
Dont think thats crammed tbh


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/220213-my-new-setups.html

Youve been told how to care for your animals properly here. i just think you need to slow down and provide decent vivs with correct UV, stats and care for the ones you have already before going and buying more.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/220213-my-new-setups.html
> 
> Youve been told how to care for your animals properly here. i just think you need to slow down and provide decent vivs with correct UV, stats and care for the ones you have already before going and buying more.


 If you've read the thread properly i've prooved i have all the uv, heat lamps, and correct temps, so please read WHOLE thread then you will know everything is correct.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/220213-my-new-setups.html
> 
> Youve been told how to care for your animals properly here. i just think you need to slow down and provide decent vivs with correct UV, stats and care for the ones you have already before going and buying more.


well said dont just go and and get some because you can m8 its not a race i would like alot of reps ect but before i do go out and get any i always make sure the ones i have already are fine and kitted out first


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> If you've read the thread properly i've prooved i have all the uv, heat lamps, and correct temps, so please read WHOLE thread then you will know everything is correct.


still dont see a stat probe... one of the most important pieces of rep equipment... not intending to cause an argument but PLEASE think about slowing down and thinking about what your doing. could you afford vet bills if one of them got sick?? amphib setups can be expensive also so i just worry you will do a 'makeshift' viv for them too but amphibs are more delicate. for example my dartfrog viv cost about 150 - 200 quid and they dont require any heating. just think everything through is all im saying - provide safe havens for your current reps before charging ahead with more : victory:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> well said dont just go and and get some because you can m8 its not a race i would like alot of reps ect but before i do go out and get any i always make sure the ones i have already are fine and kitted out first


:notworthy:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> well said dont just go and and get some because you can m8 its not a race i would like alot of reps ect but before i do go out and get any i always make sure the ones i have already are fine and kitted out first


 Im not going out and getting one?
im INTRESTED, i'm going to learn alot more before,
thats one of the reason i've opened this thread,
to fine out what ones are easy to keep etc.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> Im not going out and getting one?
> im INTRESTED, i'm going to learn alot more before,
> thats one of the reason i've opened this thread,
> to fine out what ones are easy to keep etc.


tbh dont you think you need to sort out your other reps first


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*treefrogs*

also m8 treefrogs need correct UV and a heat mat on low. also decor usually costs quite a bit like plants for them to climb on, but its well worth it at the end because it looks great. lol


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> tbh dont you think you need to sort out your other reps first


 how can i sort them out more?
there in fine size vivs, correct lighting, correct temps.

MOD close thread as im trying to find out info but i cant even do that.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> how can i sort them out more?
> there in fine size vivs, correct lighting, correct temps.
> 
> MOD close thread as im trying to find out info but i cant even do that.


1 you split a 6ft viv in 2 3 thats ok if you are keepin all the same in them ab u had 2beardies in 1 a bosc in another 

and the glass in the viv looked like it could fall out at any min


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> 1 you split a 6ft viv in 2 3 thats ok if you are keepin all the same in them ab u had 2beardies in 1 a bosc in another
> 
> and the glass in the viv looked like it could fall out at any min


Well the glass is fine in there,
it was for one day, as i was not keeping the beardies,
the bosc now has a 4x2x2 and a 2x2x2 for the leo which is fine!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> Well the glass is fine in there,
> it was for one day, as i was not keeping the beardies,
> the bosc now has a 4x2x2 and a 2x2x2 which is fine!


ok m8 at the end of the day there your reps not mine good luck with every thing kido


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*amphibians*

this is in an amphibian section not a rep section :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

yep, trying to get info, but theres always me people got to hi jack the thread...
Thanks Sean K for your help


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

fbt are cool they are active during day and are not so hard to setup


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

just because someone "defends" you, doesnt mean you should then side with them and try and make others look dumb.
Besides sort out your current rep care, then maybe try another type of animal.
Amphibs are fussy and not so hardy as others, maybe try a terrestrial frog, like pacman frogs or tomato frogs, there your best bet. some of the more hardy


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am getting red eyed tree frogs and the running tab is at 250.00! This is not including the frogs...at 50.00 each x three (because they should be kept in groups) plus 28.00 delivery....and this is not an elaborate setup...When keeping amphibians you actually should always have two setups...one smaller and ready for imediate use in case your frog should get sick...I keep common newts and toads and they are fun...I could sit for hours and see what they get up to at night...and often do...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Same. Im 13, and make sure every animal i have is set-up correctly before i even suggest getting another rep. AGTF's are good,


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

There are a lot of frogs that would look good and love a viv that size if it were set-up correctly.

off topic I know but I feel the need to say it anyway; you keep saying you have the correct temps but you seem to ignore every mention of probes and stats. Please please please, if you are not using probes and thermostats or mat stats etc, don't buy a new animal save the money and get this vitual equipment for all your other animals first. You can't rely on just a thermometer.


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

sean k said:


> also m8 treefrogs need correct UV and a heat mat on low. also decor usually costs quite a bit like plants for them to climb on, but its well worth it at the end because it looks great. lol



I thought UV is dangerous to amphibians? And that they don't need a heat mat (for tree frogs anway).


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

shadowfrog said:


> I thought UV is dangerous to amphibians? And that they don't need a heat mat (for tree frogs anway).



high UV is dangerous to frogs skin as they live under the canopy away from uv, however it is recommended to have a 2.0 full spectrum UV light in there if you have live plants - this is very weak and will allow pants (and frogs!) to thrive without harming them :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am using the exo terra canopy with the recommended bulbs for myfrogs (the 5% 13 watt). The light is not as bright as the 2% and I have really good coverage...as for the heat mat..that depends entirely on hte temps of the tank. If you need to raise the temp then this is a good way to do it as long as you 1, make sure that it is outside the tank and 2, make sure there is no way of a hot spot..you dont want to create a basking area...I have been told to place one under the substrate if the bulbs are not doing the trick. This is the best way...if you only give heat with a bulb then you may be using a bulb that is not right for the frog, so by spreading the heat to different sources you can get the right temps without harming the animal.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I personally don't find thermostats, foggers etc essential. I'm a fan of the simple, old fashioned way.

All my set-ups are thriving with a heat mat, supported by a 2% UV light.
I also have a second heat mat attached to the side of each viv for any unordinarily cold days which is only used as and when needed.

I find, if you're careful enough to check up on your frogs frequently, mist them etc then you'll have no problems. I've raised many froglets, including red eyeds this way and really have found no need in buying any fancy equipment to assist me.


----------

